
A better way to debug Wayland - reddotX
https://community.ubuntu.com/t/a-better-way-to-debug-wayland/9176
======
secure
Neat! It’s like xtrace
([https://github.com/yuq/xtrace](https://github.com/yuq/xtrace)), but for
Wayland.

Many years ago I wrote [https://x11vis.org/](https://x11vis.org/) (it’s not
that well-maintained, but works for me). It offers interactive filtering and a
bunch of smarts that come in handy for debugging X11 wire protocol. Think
Wireshark, but purpose-built for X11.

~~~
emersion
Note that as opposed to xtrace and Wireshark, it isn't a proxy. It either
parses libwayland's output or is a GDB plugin that integrates with libwayland.

------
daniel_olivier
I wish people would use something like LTTng, or some other solution that
could "industrialize" logging/tracing, because every module or program,
independant of language, potentially needs to be debugged/monitored,
eventually.

------
emersion
List of other tools to debug Wayland (scroll down to "Debugging tools"):
[https://wayland.freedesktop.org/extras.html](https://wayland.freedesktop.org/extras.html)

